# Thank you for SMOKING!! 1st TUTORIAL!!! WOO HOOOO!!



## macmama22 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's the goods (click thumbnail to enlarge):



Face:
MAC Studio Tech NW 15
MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder NW 15
Nars Bronzing Powder

Eyes (all mac): 

Shadestick in Shimmersand
E/s:
Satin Taupe
Black Tied

Amber Lights
Vanilla 
MAC Smolder e/l
TIGI BlondeBrown
Drugstore Prestige Liquid Liner
Lash Blast Macara


MAC Blush:
Springsheen


Brushes 272, 217, 219 and TIGI

Lips:
Stripdown l/p and gel lipstick

*Now here we go!! *

*Forgive me, I needed to resize my oversized pics, so now you will need to click the thumbnails after reading explanations...
*I started w/ a clean face, filled my brows with TIGI BlondeBrown, 




and put on my Studio Tech, Pressed Powder, bronzer and contouring




Blended the contour, added my Springsheen and there's the skin!




I put on the shadestick and put satin taupe in the creases of my eyes in the windsheild wiper motion:




Then I added Black tied to the lid only and blended:




I took the same 217 with the Satin Taupe on it (didn't clean or wipe off) and swept some Amber Lights where the blending comes together, and added some vanilla highlighter on my brow bone:




I lined the top of my eye with my Prestige Liquid Liner and did a bit of a wing tip, then I lined the bottom of the eye with the Satin Taupe: 




After smoking out the bottom corner with Black Tied, I applied my new fav mascara, LASH BLAST!!! then did the lower waterline:




After the eyes are completed, I added Stripdown Lip Liner and my favorite, Gel Lipstick:








DONE!! VOILA!!! ENJOY!!!







FINAL LOOK:


----------



## Hilly (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice tut!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Hilly! I enjoy yours too!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 11, 2008)

Wowza!  You did a great job and are gorgeous to boot!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 11, 2008)

lovely tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to see more from you x


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 11, 2008)

The last photo reminds me of Victoria B but you look SO much prettier!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 11, 2008)

nice tut!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 11, 2008)

love the combo! great look & thanks for the tutorial =D


----------



## shorty (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the way you have explained and pictured that and I love the look!!

I dont think I have black tied, might be a next purchase...


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll def. have to try this one. Thanks for the great tut!


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice!!!.. i like your hair color too


----------



## Ciara (Jan 11, 2008)

i love how this look came together
so simple and soooo sexxy!!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent tut!


----------



## Jot (Jan 11, 2008)

great look and great tut x


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2008)

love it, great tut!!!


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job on the tut, I like this look


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you all very much, how kind!


----------



## *KT* (Jan 11, 2008)

This look is so pretty on you!  Nice work!


----------



## entipy (Jan 11, 2008)

Like I said in the FOTD section, this is SO gorgeous, and I love the way you did the TUT! It's unique and one of my favorites, honestly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish I had all these MAC colors because if I did, I would do this look tomorrow! LMAO. (Maybe I can find dupes.)

Great job.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 11, 2008)

great tut! thanks! Definitely gonna try it!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Like I said in the FOTD section, this is SO gorgeous, and I love the way you did the TUT! It's unique and one of my favorites, honestly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish I had all these MAC colors because if I did, I would do this look tomorrow! LMAO. (Maybe I can find dupes.)

Great job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's very flattering, thank you very much!


----------



## macheaven (Jan 12, 2008)

wow this is sooo pretty! i rarely comment unless i really like something, but this is AMAZING! your blush is so perfectly blended and diffused. and the eye combo is perfect.


----------



## Viviana (Jan 12, 2008)

I want to see more tutorials from you!!!

You do excelent makeup!
Great Job!

P.D. Post them more often please, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I agree with you Macheaven, i rarely comment on looks, but this is great..maybe the colors, the technique, dont know...but anyways...is great).


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 12, 2008)

What a great tutorial!

Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Really nice look. I sent you a PM, please check your inbox.


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macheaven* 

 
_wow this is sooo pretty! i rarely comment unless i really like something, but this is AMAZING! your blush is so perfectly blended and diffused. and the eye combo is perfect._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viviana* 

 
_I want to see more tutorials from you!!!

You do excelent makeup!
Great Job!

P.D. Post them more often please, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I agree with you Macheaven, i rarely comment on looks, but this is great..maybe the colors, the technique, dont know...but anyways...is great)._

 
Thank you so much!! I'm really glad you enjoyed it! I had the best time making it. I honestly don't get too much time to do it, I have a 16 month old running around and he happened to be out of the house yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, that is the case once a week, so hopefully I will get to do it once a week or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again for the kind responses!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 12, 2008)

great tut! i love the colors and blending! you're very talented =]


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, this is an awesome tut! I must try soon.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome tutorial! The look is gorgeous! and I have all of those colors so I think I need to try that!


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 13, 2008)

This looks great!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

very glam and sexy! fabulous!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh gosh, you look SO beautiful! I'd love to try out this look, thanks for sharing!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial!! It was really fun to go through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVELOVELOVE your blush and contouring abilities... you pull together such a wonderfully polished look. Please give us more!!!!!


----------



## Jesi (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## pichima (Feb 4, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!!!
thanx for sharing, definitely gonna try this look^^

xxx


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 4, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## Viviana (Feb 6, 2008)

I was wondering if you are a makeup artist?
You do amazing transformations on yourself..
Have you ever tried doing makeup for other people?
Seems to me that you have the best techniques.
Just wanted to ask you, since ALL your FOTD and tuts are just amazing transformations, yet very natural and wearable makeup.


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

wow... love it! though the pics are too small i cant really see them clearly..
i'm just a rookie trying to learn some tricks in make up..


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! :d


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Great look, great tutorial, great movie!


----------



## sh.1983 (Sep 4, 2008)

go on girl i really like your tut 
lovley face


----------

